
The Internet goes nuts when you use “her” to refer to a generic programmer - hoffm
https://medium.com/@hoffm/why-her-559bb1f34b8
======
DrScump
Before reading this, I had no idea that that Twitter frequenters characterized
the entire Internet.

------
HoopleHead
Zzzzzzz!

